# Breeder Question in Texas



## Wilma (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello all, 

I am new here and have a question about a breeder I found in Texas. I am looking to get a puppy from a place called East Texas German Shepherd who sells Heidelberg puppies and was wondering if anyone on here knows if they are affiliated with a place called Heidelberg German Shepherds who is also in Texas? Please let me know. 

Thanks,
Wilma


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm sending you a private message. Since this is your first post I'm not sure if you know how to find PM's. Respond to this message if you don't get your PM.


----------



## Wilma (Jan 31, 2012)

I did get it.. Thanks. Not sure if I responded correctly, it was confusing. Lol But I hope you did get the reply.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Got your reply. Are you looking for a breeder in Texas? There are some folks on this forum who know of some good ones. What are you looking for in a dog?


----------



## Wilma (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes a breeder in Texas would be best but am really considering going out of Tx. I have been looking through the site and found names of a few but don't really know anything about them. This is hard and I don't want to mess up and end up with a bad experience with the breeder. We would like to have her as an inside pet and maybe protection dog when she is older but have no intention on breeding or a show dog. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Are you set on a baby puppy?


----------



## Wilma (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I would like a puppy to raise around my cat. I am scared of getting an older dog and then have issues about them not getting along.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Well, you can definitely get an adult through a rescue group that has been tested to be good with cats, but I can understand wanting a puppy. 

These are breeders that I personally know and recommend, or that someone I know personally, knows personally and recommends:

=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs
GerdesHaus German Shepherds - Texas - Breed, Import German Shepherd, GerdesHaus Texas German Shepherd Breeder
Van Meerhout German Shepherds
German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Breeders | Whitesboro, TX
Von Eintze Shepherds - Von Eintze Shepherds

Or if you would consider rescue:
Austin German Shepherd Dog Rescue
Good Shepherd Rescue of North Texas

These are both rescues I volunteer with.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm not sure what lines you are considering but I will add German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Breeders | Whitesboro, TX. Jennifer has WGSL's. Her site is not up to date as it is a new site and she hasn't quite figured out how to update it herself. She has a litter due this weekend.

Edit - oops just saw it already posted. Well now you know she has an upcoming litter and why her site isn't up to date.


----------



## Wilma (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks so much to both of ya'll for helping. I will look into these sites and let you know what I choose.


----------

